# Robocop trailer...



## billc (Sep 5, 2013)

The Robocop trailer is out...we'll have to see...

http://screenrant.com/robocop-trailer-2014-official/


----------



## Takai (Sep 5, 2013)

We have come a long way since 1987. This looks much better than the original franchise.


----------



## MJS (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 6, 2013)

I personally can't wait to see it.  I loved the original and with the advancements in special effects this should be pretty kick butt!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks highly derivative even by the standards of a remake--but yeah, I'll see it!


----------

